# Favourite fish



## Simon25 (10 Oct 2021)

Just out of curiosity, what is people’s favourite tropical fish and why?


----------



## Wolf6 (10 Oct 2021)

Badis badis and kuhlis. Badis for their ever changing colors depending on mood and kuhlis for the way they move.


----------



## Simon25 (10 Oct 2021)

Wolf6 said:


> Badis badis and kuhlis. Badis for their ever changing colors depending on mood and kuhlis for the way they move.


Never heard of these, going to do some research into them! Thanks


----------



## Garuf (10 Oct 2021)

Neon tetra is the fish that made me an aquarist. 

Anything small and brown usually gets a hard look at, twig cats, otos, least killis, sticklebacks, Corydoras… 

Feisty tetras like Buenos Aries or phantoms…

Endlers and guppies for their bottomless stupidity that makes them so charming… 

If I could only have one species green or wild neons would be the one.


----------



## MirandaB (10 Oct 2021)

For me it's Rhinogobius zhoui if I had to pin it down to one species although they are temperate not tropical.
Great characters but very hard to breed and it's taken me a long time to get to the point of hatching fry so I've enjoyed the challenge.


----------



## Conort2 (10 Oct 2021)

Crenicichla compressiceps, you get the character of a giant pike cichlid in a three inch dwarf. They’re extremely curious and always examining their habitat. Only down side is I’ve never had one that doesn’t want to bite chunks out of larger fish. May be a case they’re better with smaller faster moving fish. 

Cheers


----------



## shangman (10 Oct 2021)

Apistogramma!

Specifically for me Apistogramma Macmasteri, cos I haven't kept any other species yet. They're beautiful, the male and female looking completely different but both very striking and colourful, they're super intelligent and very curious always interacting with their environment and eachother (which also makes them really funny). They pose for me at the glass to ask for food and have the most interesting courting and breeding behaviours which happen all the time, and while they chase away other fish when breeding they've never hurt the other fish either. Absolute stars of the tank. I only have a pair in a 180L and although they're small they've got enough personality and beauty that it fills the tank and I don't need any other "big" fish in there to compete. . Also you can keep them happily in a 60L which is great too. They do each shrimps which is a downside, but at the same time the way they hunt them is really interesting too, they kinda remind me of cats.


----------



## Aqua360 (10 Oct 2021)

Epiplatys dageti (red chin panchax), very attractive, active and intriguing (to me)


----------



## zozo (10 Oct 2021)

My favourite highly depends on the scape and how it matures... Thus first scape, then grow it in, then see what fish would like it from there I add what suites the best from their health and well-being perspective.

For short any but healthy and happy. 

For now, I don't have room for tanks much larger than about 150 litres or 1 metre long. My philosophy is a fish should at least be able to swim his on body length >15x  from left to right and 10x front to back up and down. Thus anything larger than 3 to 4 cm is cramped up, out of perspective and can't be happy in the mentioned dimensions. Not sure if I'm right, it's hard to judge true happiness in fish but it looks and feels best for me personally.


----------



## ScareCrow (10 Oct 2021)

Pelvicachromis taeniatus for their variation in colour and breeding behaviour (although mine are useless parents).
1+ for kuhlis, not had them for years but they're next on my list to get.


----------



## dw1305 (10 Oct 2021)

Hi all, 


shangman said:


> Apistogramma!


Probably the same for me. I really like _Dicrossus spp. _as well.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Driftless (10 Oct 2021)

Big Fish - Discus or Angelfish
Other - German Blue Rams, Cories
Aquascape - almost any Tetra

Pretty much South American


----------



## lazybones51 (11 Oct 2021)

I'm really enjoying the Scarlet Badis I recently added. For such a small fish they have a ton of personality!


----------



## Tim Lee (14 Oct 2021)

Black phantom tetras for understated but beautiful appearance and interesting group dynamics


----------



## MichaelJ (15 Oct 2021)

Various colors of Neocaridina davidi's... Joking aside, for planted community tanks my all time favorites must be Cardinal Tetras, closely followed by Blue & Golden Rams.


----------



## AlecF (15 Oct 2021)

Corys, for their air of innocent play and their dances. There are more beautiful fish, but a world ruled by Corys would be a happy and very clean world.


----------



## MichaelJ (15 Oct 2021)

AlecF said:


> but a world ruled by Corys would be a happy and very clean world.


Profound and very poetic!


----------



## Midwife (29 Oct 2021)

Don't really have a favourite. I have really enjoyed all fish I have owned at various points in my life. Currently really enjoying my Borellii Opal. In fact I love them. Simply brilliant to watch. Took 3 months to get hold of them. My local store thought they would be easy to obtain. He nearly gave up on them.
Endlers would be very high up on my list along with Bristlenose catfish  and hillstream loach.


----------



## mort (30 Oct 2021)

I know it boring but for the last 18 months I've really enjoyed my white cloud mountain minnows. If they were rare and 20 quid each I think lots of people would lust after them.


----------



## MirandaB (30 Oct 2021)

mort said:


> I know it boring but for the last 18 months I've really enjoyed my white cloud mountain minnows. If they were rare and 20 quid each I think lots of people would lust after them.


Not boring at all,I recently got some Tanichthys micagemmae which I've been after for a long time and they're lovely fish.


----------



## Aqua360 (30 Oct 2021)

MirandaB said:


> Not boring at all,I recently got some Tanichthys micagemmae which I've been after for a long time and they're lovely fish.


Agreed, white clouds are often overlooked, definitely worth keeping


----------



## sparkyweasel (30 Oct 2021)

mort said:


> I know it boring but for the last 18 months I've really enjoyed my white cloud mountain minnows. If they were rare and 20 quid each I think lots of people would lust after them.


They were rare and expensive once;
From_ Tropical Aquariums, Plants and Fishes_ by A. Lawrence Wells 1937;
"Shortly before the 'Neon' (now known as _Hyphessobrycon innessi_) appeared, another fish, known by the delightful title of White Cloud Mountain Minnow, held sway. This in turn had stolen the thunder of a previous high-priced favourite, the Pompadour Fish, otherwise _Symphysodon discus_. In a year or so these three fishes, although still admired for their undoubted beauty, may be among the ordinary rank and file as regards price, etc.


----------



## idris (31 Oct 2021)

Aphyosemion Striatum ... more easily pronounced as Stripey Killifish ... for their colours.
Black Kuhlis or Ottos for their character.


----------



## PARAGUAY (31 Oct 2021)

Glowlight tetra in numbers tend to stay together placid and look well with more vivid cousins Neons and Cardinals. Lemon or Diamond and gone back to Black Widow tetra lately. All of these kept with Corys.For a splash of movement with good colour Gold Barbs


----------



## Conort2 (31 Oct 2021)

MirandaB said:


> Not boring at all,I recently got some Tanichthys micagemmae which I've been after for a long time and they're lovely fish.


They’re great, when the males fully mature they develop long fins. Pretty spectacular when they display to each other.

Cheers


----------



## dougbraz (31 Oct 2021)

Celebes rainbowfish and/or rodostomus - so far..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaypeecee (31 Oct 2021)

zozo said:


> My philosophy is a fish should at least be able to swim his on body length >15x from left to right and 10x front to back up and down. Thus anything larger than 3 to 4 cm is cramped up, out of perspective and can't be happy in the mentioned dimensions. Not sure if I'm right, it's hard to judge true happiness in fish but it looks and feels best for me personally.


Hi @zozo and Everyone,

On the matter of optimum tank size, I always find the information on the following site to be useful:






						Do fish grow to the size of their tank? - INJAF
					

Fish grow to the size of their tank.  At least this is what a lot of people believe.  There are a variety of factors that can limit a fish’s ability to grow properly but the size of the tank isn’t




					injaf.org
				




JPC


----------

